# Gun Show Ammo



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to the gun show in Reno this year - its a few weeks away. I've been saving up some cash, selling a few things here and there, and was hoping to purchase some "gun show" reloads. These companies (small businesses) do a lot of reloading and selling of bulk ammo at the show and I can really use another 1k 9mm and 500 - 45 acp. At the show that would cost me about $350 and unless I went with a really "cheap" brand like Wolf I probably couldn't touch those prices with any of the "new" brands. 

Has anyone ever bought such ammo at the shows? Problems? Reloadable ok?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No, why buy it when I can reload it myself. I don't trust other idiots reloading my ammo.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Chipper is spot on about others reloaded ammo. Why not buy components instead. That way you'll know the quality of the loaded ammo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I used to do it a lot. I once got a deal on Danish surplus 9mm. 1500 rounds for $99. Their truck broke down and they were just blowing it out. Some of the best ammo I ever bought. Never know what you will find. Good Hunting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not as good as my buddies Chipper and Oddcaliber and don't reload... as of yet... but I've shot many many rounds of Atlanta Arms Remanufactured Ammo and I've found it to be very good quality. 
Atlanta Arms | Precision Ammunition


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do reload myself, but I'm in need of new brass and don't enjoy buying brass and loading it - I prefer shooting new material and then reloading.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If the ammo comes from a reputable manufacturer than jump on it. If it looks like it was loaded in Bubbas basement run like Forrest Gump!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I do reload myself, but I'm in need of new brass and don't enjoy buying brass and loading it - I prefer shooting new material and then reloading.


Ladies and Gentlemen,

I'd like to start the bidding on this fine Once Shot Brass! Bidding starts at...

View attachment 10154


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While you can only see the outside of the shell you can inspect the primers to see if they are a uniform depth and take some calipers to assure that the bullets and brass are the same length. Also look to see if a full length sizing die was used on the brass (usually leaves a very faint mark near the base where the die stopped pressing). For bolt action it doesn't matter so much but for semi-auto you don't want brass that was fire formed in a chamber a hair bigger than yours and not full length resized.

If the price is right I'd buy it. I've bought reloaded gun show shells many times and 90% of the time was very happy with the shells generally being fairly hot loads compared to factory ammo. The other 10% of the purchases the shells sometimes tended to not feed well.

Even better just look for bags of once fired brass since you already reload.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I'd like to start the bidding on this fine Once Shot Brass! Bidding starts at...
> 
> View attachment 10154


Got any 6.8 or .40?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Got any 6.8 or .40?


No 6.8 but I've got a bag or two of .40.

This picture shows just what we collected from our range from the Holidays! (I don't know if I should brag about that or feel stupid for shooting that many rounds) Now that the S has started to HTF... at least on 5.56 M855 resulting in higher prices for 5.56 and .223. 
FUBAR


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

So IM me pricing on the .40 with shipping included. Let's make a deal unless you plan to reload that brsss.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Got a good deal on some .223 black hills reloads a few years ago and some stuff called miwall out of grass valley cal.since we moved from the west coast,the shows around here just seem to have some junk knives and some overpriced crap.I would never use any others reloads,other than an ex-sheriff's deputy I know that reloads volume but,mostly for the PD's and SD's around here.he is normally pretty busy but,I got some 9mm jhp reloads and had zero problems.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I'd like to start the bidding on this fine Once Shot Brass! Bidding starts at...
> 
> View attachment 10154


I'm buying at a nickel apiece shipped


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Got any 6.8 or .40?


If you need brass, join a range that will allow you to pick up your brass. I pick up more brass in a years' time that it pays for my membership dues. You will be surprise how many people don't collect their brass. If I wasn't so lazy and pick up the calibers I don't have or use I could make money. I bet I over looked a thousand .40 in the last 6 months.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I don not reload for anyone else and I do not shoot any one ales reloads. That's just me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was trying to help a local group of Veterans out by only buying their reloaded ammo to use at the range. I was very disappointed when the loads were terribly underpowered, inconsistent and as expensive as other brands of brass cased/reloadable. I have since started purchasing commercial ammo. The last I bought was German Geco 9mm. It was very good, clean, consistent ammo and $12.99 per 50.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I'm going to the gun show in Reno this year - its a few weeks away. I've been saving up some cash, selling a few things here and there, and was hoping to purchase some "gun show" reloads. These companies (small businesses) do a lot of reloading and selling of bulk ammo at the show and I can really use another 1k 9mm and 500 - 45 acp. At the show that would cost me about $350 and unless I went with a really "cheap" brand like Wolf I probably couldn't touch those prices with any of the "new" brands.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought such ammo at the shows? Problems? Reloadable ok?


I bought 1k rounds of 9mm reloads at my gun show (probably same show as yours) and haven't had any problems. Went through the whole box too. I bought more.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The only reloads I would buy is from Georgia Arms and only because I have used it before and our county sheriff's department uses them. That's how I learned about them. Small companies that are springing up everywhere are not be trusted until I check them out or they have built up a good rep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> So IM me pricing on the .40 with shipping included. Let's make a deal unless you plan to reload that brsss.


I would gladly give it to you but one day I plan on reloading.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm buying at a nickel apiece shipped


As savvy as you are Aqua, I'm surprised you don't have people PAYING YOU to take their brass!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my best old pals bought several boxes of .40 reloads brewed up by an exspurt at the gun show in this area. They were no muy stall wennie as they say in S. Texas. Maybe get something that would work in a clunky old wheel gun..but semis need factory loads.


----------

